# Priorities



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I wonder if he has HBO.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Wonder why they didn't do a roof mount?


----------



## cweiss (Feb 22, 2007)

I hope they get HGTV.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Extreme Makeover - [strike]Home[/strike] *Squaller* Edition

I just noticed the baby and the carriage in that picture. That sucks.


----------



## mturnerua (Feb 11, 2011)

:grin:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick said:


> I wonder if he has HBO.


Something tells me he gets EVERYTHING.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe it's a deep cover beta test site??


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Nick said:


> I wonder if he has HBO.


Probably just BO. :nono:


----------

